# The Critter Game!!



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

Let's play a pointless game just for the sake of playing a pointless game!! Here's the rules.
 #1. You must post a pic of an animal embossed on a glass bottle.
 #2. You can't repeat any critters that have been posted before. 
 #3. You can only post one pic per week.
 #4. We must all play until the next great pointless game takes us away from this thread. 
 #5. Picking a winner. Anyone who post a critter pic is a winner. So I'm the first winner. Who else wants to play the pointless Critter Game!!! Swiz

 Bald Eagle


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 9, 2010)

Darn... I lose.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

[][][]
 Why's Santa upside down?!? Don't ya have any bottles with a critter on it? Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 9, 2010)

*


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 10, 2010)

Whale of a time!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> [][][]
> Why's Santa upside down?!? Don't ya have any bottles with a critter on it? Swiz


 
 I don't seem to have any pictures of any, but I wanted to play. We checked out an old minehole and found Santa that way. Some old cars, but not much in the way of bottles.  (You should see Frosty[])... Here's the A&W Rootbeer pitcher... at least it's glass this time!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

[8|]Dam - it's not even embossed! Sorry - I'm not playing this game very well.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

What kind of critter is that, Joe?  I suppose I could go in the next room and ask you, but this is easier.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

Some kind of italian deer.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess an Italian Deer and a Elk are different critters.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 10, 2010)

Pyshodoodle you can play the game too. You just need to go on ebay and buy all the embossed animal bottles or keep posting what you have been and just get disqualified at the end of the game for cheating. [][][] This is just for fun so I'm not gonna hold it against you for wanting to play. Swiz


----------



## deacon_frost (Jul 10, 2010)

the hard to find local with the gator


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 10, 2010)

That Gator one I think is the coolest so far.....very neat bottles.....


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Swizzle, Want to apologize for posting my word game.I belong to a chainsaw sight and I got the idea from there .It`s been going on for a couple years now.I didn`t even see that you posted this Critter game until after I posted mine.So sorry, I wouldn`t have posted mine had I seen yours.I didn`t see it till after.I`m sure that some of the more serious folk might get a little upset that this bottle sight is having a little too much fun.It is a bottle site, and these games really don`t belong here, some might say.I`ll post my critter picks as soon as I get my camera back.Keep having fun Swiz![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

Monitor is so dim, I can't tell if the poisons would show up as well, even the amber seems poor.  This one isn't the best embossing, but seems to show better than all the other photos. The clear set is too big so this is the only single bottle in the owl set I can use.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 10, 2010)

heheh


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 10, 2010)

hey JOE,,,that looks like a greyhound or humpless camel...[]
 (hadda lighten it up - a lot)


 BTW...I have critter pix on bottles for sale...cow, snakes, horses, ducks,elephants, a wheel with a bird trapped inside it, and a bear...may find others as I continue to look...[]


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 10, 2010)

i hope a beer mug will work, i like this so much im using it for my beer...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 10, 2010)

Beer mug will work, but a bear was already submitted above...but this is "embossed" I guess where the other was ACL...
 I'm not the judge so I'm not saying it's invalid..  [&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry Swiz,...but I wanted to repost as a better light picture,.....I wasn't trying to bend the "one pic a week" rule. Here's a better pic of the humpless camel/ greyhound/ Piezann' deer thing...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

Dam*! I missed the one pic a week rule, too!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok you all lose the once a week provlages. I'm changing the rules to do multiple posting. Post away with no restrictions. Lets see more embossed critters. We got some nice looking ones so far. I like it. Swiz []


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 10, 2010)

heres  a fish


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

Meow...(E.J.Burke,....early guiness)


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 10, 2010)

..


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 10, 2010)

...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

[]Hey Kevin - You play like me! It has to be embossed glass! []  .. there might be some other rules, too.... I forget.
 edit - ok - that counts... it's nice, too!
 Joe - that's the beer we dug a tap-knob for in one of our dumps. It was Burke's Ale.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> []
> Joe - that's the beer we dug a tap-knob for in one of our dumps. It was Burke's Ale.


 
 Kate,....love to see a pic if possible.      []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 10, 2010)

I was not the lucky digger... he pointed the shovel at me, said, "See what that thing is" then grabbed it back before I had a chance to pick it up! I don't have a picture ... I'll take one when I get a chance, but there's one on this site. http://www.breweriana.com/beer-can/category/8/tap-knobs.html
 Now - back to EMBOSSED GLASS CRITTERS!


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 10, 2010)

Found the fox/cat walker top while looking for the blue wing.  Since the weekly post rule was thrown out and I think every other rule has been broken, figured might as well.  Cheers!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 10, 2010)

Remember, break the rules, not the bottles. []. New rule!! Any more fish pics that are posted must be done at midnight, under a full moon while wearing bunny slippers in the buff and sitting on a block of ice. Ok so that's not a real rule I just wanted a visual. []


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 11, 2010)

SWIZ...ya changed the rules just so I couldn't sell my critters-on-bottles pix...[]

 Is a Minotaur a critter ?


 (_long delay_)....guess I'll post it anyway...


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I can't make everyone happy. But let's see if we can work something out. All of the rules only apply to some of the people, most of the time, and some of the rules apply to no one but the reader of this post at any given time but is subject to change without notice at any time. If at any time this new non rule rule makes you nervous then post a pic of whatever critters that you have including minotaurs and seamonsters and Elvis or the Virgin Mary on a piece of toast. If this makes no sense at all to you then your half way there. Good luck and post away. I think?!? Swiz [][][>:][][8|][&:][8D]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 11, 2010)

hmmmm...makes perfect unsense ta me....[8|]

 here's my bir_d trapped in a wheel_....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2010)

Whoa! I never saw a Bartholomew bottle before! Can you post a better picture for me?


----------



## Wangan (Jul 11, 2010)

Kate,you just gotta have one,you know you do![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not even sure that's what it says... can't read the last couple of letters... but, yeah - that'll be on my list, now!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

That's a really sweet bottle. I love it. Swiz


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,
 I'm going to limit myself to my favorite little critter as he is the best protected one of the bunch.  I have approximately 50 of them.
 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I'm cheating on my own game?!? []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 11, 2010)

I think you are too. [sm=lol.gif]

 I'm out of critters...owls are it.  No rat poison or dead stuck bug..someone will have to post that in proxy.[&:]


----------



## justanolddigger (Jul 11, 2010)

How about a mermaid?? I guess it goes along with other creatures.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 11, 2010)

SWIZ...yep...figurals are a form of cheating.

 KATE...it's *Bartholomay Brewery*...sorry 'bout that.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 11, 2010)

mooooo


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess if I have to disqualify myself I'll just have to disqualify everyone with my newest rule. The game starter cannot be disqualified without disqualifying everyone else first declaring the game starter the winner of pointlessness. Unless others disagree and post whatever they want anyways. [] Swiz


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> SWIZ...yep...figurals are a form of cheating.
> 
> KATE...it's *Bartholomay Brewery*...sorry 'bout that.


 So close.... anyone have a Bartholomew bottle, whether it has an animal on it or not, I'd like to see it!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Swizzle, Want to apologize for posting my word game.I belong to a chainsaw sight and I got the idea from there .It`s been going on for a couple years now.I didn`t even see that you posted this Critter game until after I posted mine.So sorry, I wouldn`t have posted mine had I seen yours.I didn`t see it till after.I`m sure that some of the more serious folk might get a little upset that this bottle sight is having a little too much fun.It is a bottle site, and these games really don`t belong here, some might say.I`ll post my critter picks as soon as I get my camera back.Keep having fun Swiz![]


 
*WHAT IS A CHAINSAW SITE? *


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

A chainsaw site is what you use to aim your chainsaw. []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

